# Receita de bolo



## Eli Enne

Qué expresión o palabra se podría usar en lugar de "receita de bolo" cuando nos referimos a una situación común, es decir, es como seguir una receta para realizarla.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## zema

Algunas posibilidades:
_...não é uma receita de bolo_
• no es seguir una receta y listo
• no se trata de aplicar una fórmula
• no hay una receta para eso


----------



## Cainejo

Además de las que apunta @zema se me ocurre "pasos a seguir", "receta paso a paso", o "procedimiento paso a paso" Hay una expresión coloquial que no es equivalente pero en algún caso puede sevir: "sota, caballo y rey", se dice para situaciones que tienen una manera establecida para resolverse sin complicaciones ni variantes. Por ejemplo "llevar este negocio es sota, caballo y rey".


----------



## gato radioso

"Sota, caballo y rey" é a opção que eu ia propor.


----------



## machadinho

'Receita de bolo', na linguagem figurada, não tem sempre uma conotação mais negativa?


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> "Sota, caballo y rey" é a opção que eu ia propor.



É uma expressão bastante espanhola. Mas se usa na América Latina? Gostaria de saber.


----------



## zema

olivinha said:


> É uma expressão bastante espanhola. Mas se usa na América Latina? Gostaria de saber.


En Argentina, llamamos del mismo modo a esos naipes de la baraja, pero no conocía la expresión _“sota, caballo y rey“_.
Si es que entendí bien tras echar un vistazo a un hilo de otro foro, sería como decir: _“es siempre la misma cosa“  _o_ “es siempre la misma historia“._


----------



## gato radioso

No entanto, reparem que não é o mesmo _sota, caballo y rey _(uma coisa que pode ser feita *mecânicamente*, quase sem reflectir) do que _pan comido _(uma coisa muito fácil, um objectivo que pode ser *facilmente* cumprido sem dificuldade)


----------



## Cainejo

Más o menos, @zema, pero no exactamente "la misma historia", como en: "Ya ha vuelto a suspender, siempre la misma historia", sino más bien para procedimientos, trabajos, tareas, que no tienen variantes: "En cuanto lo hayas hecho un par de veces verás que es sota, caballo y rey".


----------



## zema

Gracias, Cainejo 
Pienso que debemos tener alguna expresión parecida por acá, pero no se me ocurre ahora cuál puede ser.


----------



## Ari RT

machadinho said:


> 'Receita de bolo', na linguagem figurada, não tem sempre uma conotação mais negativa?


Creio que sim. Refere-se a algo que não demanda nem arte nem ciência. O fácil não tem valor. Basta seguir mecanicamente uma sequência de instruções. Para obter o que se deseja, nada mais é necessário que ler umas instruções e obedecê-las. Qualquer um pode fazer isso.

Sota, caballo y rey, na minha opinião, transmite parte do conceito, a parte do mecanicismo. No entanto, a conotação é, de certa forma, oposta. Enquanto a receita de bolo é inclusiva (qualquer um pode), sota, caballo y rey é excludente: para obter o que se deseja só existe um jeito: sota, caballo y rey. Outra sequência de cartas (ou de procedimentos), que não a canônica, não resultará.

Já "pan comido" me parece que nem remotamente se assemelhe a "receita de bolo". Pan comido se diz de algo que se possa alcançar com certeza ou que já tenha (praticamente) sido alcançado. Ainda que difícil, ainda que demande artifícios. 
- Com a tecnologia existente, colocar um veículo em órbita da lua é "pan comido". A parte difícil é fazer pousar um módulo lunar - em segurança - e ainda fazê-lo decolar e encontrar-se novamente com o veículo orbital para que voltem juntos à Terra.

Meu conhecimento de ES não me permite avançar para o próximo passo, que deveria ser apontar a expressão naquela língua que exprima o mesmo conceito da minha língua-mãe. Se eu realmente precisasse dizer isso a um hispanohablante, usaria uma perífrase: Para eso no hace falta ni ciencia ni arte. Daqui para adiante, deixo aos nativos.


----------



## gato radioso

Agora não me lembro de nenhuma... só há outra, mas é, a dizer verdade, equivalente a "pan comido":
_Está chupao._
Veio a ser muito comum dos anos 70 em adiante devido a um actor argentino muito popular em Espanha nessa altura.


----------



## zema

Ari, siempre sos muy claro en tus posteos, lo que se agradece y mucho. Pienso que buena parte del problema es la falta de contexto, de una frase concreta que traducir. Yo solamente conocía esa expresión en frases del tipo: "_Educar não é uma receita de bolo_", que interpretaba, grosso modo, como "Educar no se reduce a aplicar recetas".
Decir "no es ni ciencia ni arte" podría funcionar en ámbitos de instrucción elevada, pero me parece que no sería  entendido cabalmente por el grueso de las personas, al menos por aquí. Me da la impresión de que habría mucha diferencia de registro con "receita de bolo".


----------



## machadinho

Ari RT said:


> Creio que sim. Refere-se a algo que não demanda nem arte nem ciência. O fácil não tem valor. Basta seguir mecanicamente uma sequência de instruções. Para obter o que se deseja, nada mais é necessário que ler umas instruções e obedecê-las. Qualquer um pode fazer isso.


Sim, quanto ao sentido, é isso mesmo. A dúvida que levantei é quanto ao uso. Me parece que usamos 'receita de bolo' somente em negativas. Por exemplo:


zema said:


> Yo solamente conocía esa expresión en frases del tipo: "_Educar não é uma receita de bolo_"


Ou seja, não dizemos: "isso é simples, é receita de bolo". Dizemos: "isso é complicado, *não* é receita de bolo". Concorda?

No entanto, as opções dadas em castelhando acima, ao que parece, não têm necessariamente essa carga negativa.

(Não tenho certeza de nada dito nesta mensagem.)


----------



## Cainejo

machadinho said:


> No entanto, as opções dadas em castelhando acima, ao que parece, não têm necessariamente essa carga negativa.
> 
> (Não tenho certeza de nada dito nesta mensagem.)


Quanto aos exemplos em castelhano, pode ter certeza!


----------



## gato radioso

Bom, eu posso propor uma em espanhol que usa-se sempre em negativa:
_No es moco de pavo_
Não a sugeri dantes, porque embora neste contexto acho que pode ficar óptima, a ideia é expressar a transcendência ou dificuldade de alguma coisa, pelo qual não pode ser feita "sota, caballo y rey". Por isso pode calhar bem em alguns contextos e noutros não.
Ex:
_Educar correctamente un hijo no es moco de pavo._
Sempre vai em orações negativas.
Não confundir com outra expressão, sempre na negativa, que exprime a importância ou mérito de alguém ou de um objecto e não duma ação: "no ser manco":
Ex:
_Antonio es un trabajador excelente pero Manolo tampoco es manco._


machadinho said:


> Sim, quanto ao sentido, é isso mesmo. A dúvida que levantei é quanto ao uso. Me parece que usamos 'receita de bolo' somente em negativas. Por exemplo:
> 
> Ou seja, não dizemos: "isso é simples, é receita de bolo". Dizemos: "isso é complicado, *não* é receita de bolo". Concorda?
> 
> No entanto, as opções dadas em castelhando acima, ao que parece, não têm necessariamente essa carga negativa.
> 
> (Não tenho certeza de nada dito nesta mensagem.)


----------



## Ari RT

machadinho said:


> Ou seja, não dizemos: "isso é simples, é receita de bolo". Dizemos: "isso é complicado, *não* é receita de bolo". Concorda?


Tendo a concordar mas, assim como você, não tenho certeza completa. Creio que o brasileiro médio entenderia as duas formulações, sendo a   negativa mais frequente. 
O que é sempre negativa é a conotação: seguir receita de bolo é algo sem mérito. Mesmo que eu diga que "dirigir um automóvel de câmbio automático é "receita de bolo", bote o câmbio em D e pise no acelerador", a conotação é demeritória da habilidade de dirigir um carro automático. Não é um elogio à simplicidade do procedimento. Ou não me parece. Sigo aberto ao debate a respeito, aliás agradeceria.


----------



## Ari RT

zema said:


> "_Educar não é uma receita de bolo_", que interpretaba, grosso modo, como "Educar no se reduce a aplicar recetas".


Tem toda a razão. "Nem ciência nem arte" não funcionaria nesse caso, já que o que se quer dizer é que educar exige, sim, ciência e arte, e sorte e... enfim, não é algo mecânico. Sua tradução (no se reduce a aplicar recetas) me parece transpor perfeitamente a ideia.


----------



## Eli Enne

Muchísimas gracias a todos, las observaciones son muy valiosas.


----------



## cordobes82

Ari RT said:


> Já "pan comido" me parece que nem remotamente se assemelhe a "receita de bolo". Pan comido se diz de algo que se possa alcançar com certeza ou que já tenha (praticamente) sido alcançado. Ainda que difícil, ainda que demande artifícios.
> - Com a tecnologia existente, colocar um veículo em órbita da lua é "pan comido". A parte difícil é fazer pousar um módulo lunar - em segurança - e ainda fazê-lo decolar e encontrar-se novamente com o veículo orbital para que voltem juntos à Terra.



Pan comido en Argentina se usa de un modo aún más sencillo. Es para expresar simplemente que algo es muy fácil. En portugués brasilero lo traduciría por la expresión "moleza".




> Meu conhecimento de ES não me permite avançar para o próximo passo, que deveria ser apontar a expressão naquela língua que exprima o mesmo conceito da minha língua-mãe. Se eu realmente precisasse dizer isso a um hispanohablante, usaria uma perífrase: Para eso no hace falta ni ciencia ni arte. Daqui para adiante, deixo aos nativos.



Al menos en Argentina, esa expresión no se entendería o no sonaría natural. Es más coloquial decir "No hace falta mucha ciencia".


----------

